# Hobby-MTB-Spaß-Rennen am Sonntag, 23.3. im Fürther Stadtwald



## Diva (18. März 2003)

Hallo!
Wer mal sehen will, wie viele Gleichgesinnte Franken so zu bieten hat, der sollte sich am Sonntag um 11:15 am Start des Trimm-Dich-Pfades im Fürther Stadtwald oder auch Hotel Forsthaus (Nähe TSV 1860 Fürth / Tennishallen / ...) siehe auch Stadtplan einfinden. Das Rennen dauert ca. 40 Minuten und es fährt von ambitionierten Hobbyfahren bis Gelegenheitsbikern und hoffentlich auch ein paar Mädels alles mit. Schätzungsweise werden ca. 20 Biker +/- x auftauchen. 
Anschließende Einkehr und Wundenlecken im Felsenkeller nicht ausgeschlossen. 
Die Strecke ist übrigens komplett fahrbar und es ist für jeden was dabei. Mir gefällt sie sehr gut.
Wer traut sich?
Ciao Diva


----------



## ryohazuki (18. März 2003)

Hallo Diva!

Mal schauen, ob es sich einrichten läßt, würde mich schon reizen. Wenn ich von den Büchern loskomme (bzw. aus dem Bett, falls es am Samstag später wird), komm ich vielleicht vorbei.

Gruß Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Hallo!
> ....es fährt von ambitionierten Hobbyfahren bis Gelegenheitsbikern und hoffentlich auch ein paar Mädels alles mit. *


Hi Diva, das hört sich ja spannend an. Werde wohl als alter Fädder  am Sonntag vorbeischauen. Eventuell kann ich auch meine Freundin motivieren. Die ist alles oben genannte zusammen: irgendwo zwischen Hobbyfahrer und Gelegenheitsbiker und obendrein noch ein Mädel 
Bis dann TOM


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2003)

Ich denke ich werde mir das Spektakel am Sonntag mit antun...wenn ich nicht in die Fränkische fahre...

evtl sogar mit meinem Singlespeed - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...

Grüße

Alex/Altitude


----------



## Diva (19. März 2003)

@ an All-Mountain
Wäre super, wenn Ihr beide kommt. 
Ist durchaus möglich, dass sich unser sogenannter "Sportliche Leiter" großzügig zeigt und für die Damen etwas im Felsenkeller ausgibt. Ich werde mal ein Wörtchen mit ihm reden.
PS: Deine Homepage ist übrigens super!

@ an Altitude
Keine Ahnung, ob Single-Speed so eine gute Idee ist. 
Ich brauche an manchen Steigungen zur Erholung wirklich meinen kleinsten Gang und ich hab' hinten einen 34er drauf. Ok, man kann auch schieben, aber das mag ich nicht so...

See you
Diva


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> [BKeine Ahnung, ob Single-Speed so eine gute Idee ist.
> [/B]



Na ja, schaun mer mal...

Ich bin im Stadtwald schon öfters mit nur einem Gang unterwegs gewesen und bin eigentlich die meißten Wege hochgekommen...

Ich überlegs mir noch...

Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *@ an All-Mountain
> Wäre super, wenn Ihr beide kommt.
> *



Hallo Diva, 
ich werde am Sonntag mit Freundin vorbeischauen. Die biked zwar schon ganz gut mit, aber so'n richtiges Rennen ist doch a bisserl arg für Sie. 
Wenn noch ein paar dabei sind die bikemäßig nicht ganz so wild drauf sind wäre es ganz gut.
Notfalls muss ich mit Ihr als Team fahren. Gibts auch ne Teamwertung wie bei der Transalp-Challenge????


----------



## Fliege (21. März 2003)

Komme wahrscheinlich auch und meine Frau ist dann auch mit am Start.

@Diva
Ist das ein Rundkurs, wo unser Sohnemann uns öfters anfeuern könnte, oder ist man erstmal 40 min verschwunden?
Ist 11.15 Treffpunkt oder Startschuss?

Gruß

Fly


----------



## Diva (21. März 2003)

Hallo Fliege!
Es ist ein Rundkurs und es werden 5 oder 6 Runden gefahren. 
11:15 ist Treffpunkt und danach wird gemeinsam zum Startpunkt gefahren. Start ist dann 12 Uhr an einer anderen Stelle (Richtung Felsenkeller oben bei den Kletterfelsen kommt man vorbei). Seid lieber pünktlich am Treffpunkt, damit Ihr gemeinsam mit dem sogenannten "Sportlichen Leiter" zum Startpunkt fahren könnt. 
Die Einführungsrunde sollte man auf keinen Fall verpassen, viele die das erste mal dabei sind verfahren sich, weil die Strecke wirklich sehr abwechslungsreich ist und viel auf Trails gefahren wird. Oder einfach Anschluss ans Feld halten ;-)
Euer Sohn müsste praktisch mit zum Treffpunkt kommen und dann mit zum Startpunkt radeln. Falls er noch zu klein ist, könnte ich noch empfehlen zum Felsenkeller zu fahren und dann nach Bikern oben an den Felsen Ausschau halten. 

BITTE ALLE BEDENKEN!!! JEDER FÄHRT AUF EIGENE GEFAHR! UNBEDINGT HELM TRAGEN!

Man sieht sich!
Ciao Diva


----------



## Fliege (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich überlegs mir noch...
> *




Und Alti, haßt du dich schon entschieden? Ich überleg auch noch.

Gruß

Fly


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2003)

Und wie wars???

Ich wurde von meiner besseren Hälfte zum "Brunchen" im Stadtparkcaffe bei strahlenden Sonnenschein "genötigt" wrid mich jetzt dann noch aufs Bike schwingen...gibts nen kurzen Bericht über diesen "event"???


Grüße

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurichdarf (23. März 2003)

Was war nun los in der Veste   Haben sich etliche im steinbruch zu tode gestürzt  

Es gibt ja einige böse Abfahrten   10 meter  

Wenn ich fitter gewesen wäre hätte ich mich angeschlossen


----------



## Bikerroman (23. März 2003)

servus
was für'n Rennen ?
mist , habs leider zu spät g'sehn
hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Pics dazu , oder einfach nur n' Bericht , wies war ?

is übrigens mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum !
komm aus der Gegend vo Lauf/Schnaittach


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2003)

Mein Bikecomputer zeigte 50 Km aus 2003 an als ich Diva's Thread las. 
Ich dachte mir: Normalerweise fahr ich ja keine Rennen aber "von ambitionierten Hobbyfahrern bis Gelegenheitsbikern und hoffentlich auch ein paar Mädels" hörte sich eher nach Spaß als nach einen ernsthaften Rennen an. Ursprünglich wollte ich sogar meine Freundin mitnehmen, aber die hatte mir am Samstag verkündet Sie komme doch nicht mit, weil Sie was für's Studium machen muss (es wäre auch nichts für Sie gewesen).

Also fahr ich untrainierter Tourenbiker rauf zum Fürther Staatswald um mir mal zur Abwechslung ein MTB-Rennen anzutun. 
Als ich dort ankam sah ich einen Schar von Bikertypen die ich bisher nur vermehrt um den 1. Mai am Gardasee angetroffen habe. Durchtrainierte Gestalten, kaum Fullys, keine Disc-Brakes. Dafür jede Menge Hardtails mit XTR-Schaltwerken, Naben usw.

Start:
Eine dunkle Ahnung sagte mir, laß es langsam angehen und schau Dir die Sache erst mal von hinten an. Es kam aber noch schlimmer! Schwups war das Feld vor mir verschwunden und ich hatte Schwierigkeiten der doch recht komplexen Streckenführung zu folgen. Die Strecke war ein Mix aus knackigen Anstiegen und deftigen Abfahrten, wobei aber nichts extrem technisches dabei war. Eines der zwei Mädels die etwa das gleiche Tempo wie ich fuhren sagte mit einen zuckersüßen Lächeln zu mir, "wir fahren heute ein bißchen Easy-Going" und zerstörten damit mein letztes bißchen Vertrauen in meine ausdauertechnischen Fähigkeiten. 
Es kam wie's kommen musste: nach vier von den sechs Runden gab ich auf, da der erste bereits die sechs Runden voll hatte.

Mein Fazit:
1. Fahre nie ein MTB-Rennen mit wenn Du nicht mindestens eine vierstellige Kilometerzahl in den Beinen hast.
2. Ich fahre weiter Touren in den Alpen und am Gardasee und gönne mir als Saisonhöhepunkt einen Alpencross. Thats it!
3. MTB-Rennen überlasse ich lieber den Mahrathontypen unter den Bikern.
ABER:
Beim anschließenden einstündigen "ausrollen", das schon eher meine Sache war, stellte ich fest, das doch ne Menge netter Menschen dabei waren.

Hhmm, vielleicht probier ich's doch noch mal wenn ich fitter bin (aber erst hol ich mir nächste Woche auf Malle meine Grundlage für 2003)  

@Diva, Sorry Manu, ich wollte Dir nicht vorgreifen (die Facts kannst Du ja nachliefern), aber das musste ich einfach loswerden. Insgesamt fand ich den Tag nett. Grundsätzlich finde ich's auch gut dass Ihr solche Events organisiert.

@ Altitude, Alex ich glaub das mit dem Brunchen war ne gute Idee von Deiner Freundin

CU TOM


----------



## Fliege (24. März 2003)

@alle Veranstalter

Hat echt Spaß gemacht bei Euch mitzufahren. Die Strecke war besser als bei den meisten offiziellen Rennen (auch wenn ich mich zweimal verfahren habe ) und die Leute waren gut drauf.

Wir kommen gerne wieder, wenn Ihr mal wieder was ähnliches veranstaltet.

@alti
Hab mich für's YoEddy mit Gängen erschienen. SingleSpeed wäre vielleicht möglich gewesen, aber bei 6 Runden ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Diva (24. März 2003)

@ All-Mountain
Danke für die Zusammenfassung. Je mehr Feed-Back, umso mehr können sich auch die anderen was drunter vorstellen. 
Die mit dem Spruch "wir fahren nur eben mal locker..." war übrigens Diva 2, gell!
Es wird aber noch eine Kolumne vom "Sportlichen Leiter" geben und natürlich eine Auswertung. 
Die werde ich dann hier unter diesem Thread auch veröffentlichen. 
War super, mal wieder jemandem vom Forum kennengelernt zu haben, noch dazu lauter wirklich nette ...

@ Altitude
Brunchen ist zwar echt ganz nett, noch dazu wenn man eingeladen wird, aber sag' doch bitte, bist Du dann wirklich vollgefressen noch Rad gefahren? Also ich bring' das ja nicht fertig... Also ich finde, Du hast echt was verpasst. Das würden auch die meisten anderen Teilnehmer sagen. Super Strecke und alles knochentrocken. 

Nun allen weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Formaufbau und bis zum nächsten Formtest in Form von einem Rennen. Ich schätze, dass nächste MTB-Rennen ist in 6-8 Wochen voraussichtlich in Brunn (Startpunkt) und Tiergarten (Treffpunkt). 

Grüße Diva (1)


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> [B noch dazu lauter wirklich nette ...
> 
> [/B]



Kein Wunder, cih hab ja gefehlt...

Biken nach dem Brunchen war schon hart....aber ich bin ja erst um 15.30 für 3 Stunden gefahren...

@Fliege
...Ich denke ich sollte mal nach Schweinfurt auf ne Tour vorbeikommen...

Bis dieTage...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliege (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> @Fliege
> ...



meine nächsten Wochenenden sind erstmal verplant, aber mit der Sommerzeit, kann man demnächst ja auch unter der Woche was machen... vielleicht ein spontanes Singlespeed-Ründchen.

Gruß
Fly


----------



## Coffee (25. März 2003)

Hallo Ihr Frangg´n


vielen Dank für den tollen "renn" Bericht ;-) liest sich super, ich hoffe das ich hier bald mehr solcher sachen lesen kann ;-) Das Franken Forum soll doch auch erblühen *gg*

@ Diva, hast Du das mitveranstaltet? Gab es doch letztes Jahr auch shconmal oder? am gleichen Ort?? gibt es sowas unterm Jahr vielleicht öfters? woanderst? wie wärs mit Tiergarten?

@ Alti,

brunchen ist immer gut, und bei so einem Wetter erst recht *gg* ICh ahbe mich für die Arbeit am Schreibtisch entschieden sonntag früh. Aber ich habe ja auch noch kaum KM. Das nächste mal komm ich zumindest um ein paar Bilder zu machen ;-)

@ alle anderen

wer war denn nun dabei von Euch noch alles ?

Grüße coffee


----------



## Rootboy (25. März 2003)

Hi,
wenn ihr Rennen bei uns in der Gegend fahren wollt dann schaut doch einfach mal bei ww.otv-mtb-cup.de vorbei.

so denn ckeck it out

cya


----------

